# Dutch BBW miss



## molligmag (Apr 17, 2006)

View attachment Anouscka_Hassell.jpg


Hi guys,

this girl was voted Miss big sizes in Holland.
So it seems that BBW feelings are awakening in Holland too!!!
She is really hoooooot!


----------



## Observer (Apr 17, 2006)

Something must be going on -- the below was submitted as a link to a Dutch BBW Magazine.


www.diklijfblad.nl


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, she really is a beauty!!
It is good to see there are still some magazines and votings in The Netherlands.
Dikke Nederlandse meiden, waar zijn jullie?

GPL.


P.S. Molligmag, de rest van Nederland doet ook mee, niet alleen Holland, zo leer je die Amerikanen nooit dat Holland fout is voor The Netherlands!!!


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 17, 2006)

Observer said:


> Something must be going on -- the below was submitted as a link to a Dutch BBW Magazine.
> 
> www.diklijfblad.nl


Something is definitely going on. After eating some Dutch chocolate I got for Easter, I can read about half of the Dutch text. I always knew dark chocolate was brain food.  

I gather [d]Ik is a pun? A combination of "fat" and "I" in Dutch?

(It helps that I can speak German, thanks to my grandparents, and Dutch must be halfway between German and English.)

Sue


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> Something is definitely going on. After eating some Dutch chocolate I got for Easter, I can read about half of the Dutch text. I always knew dark chocolate was brain food.
> 
> I gather [d]Ik is a pun? A combination of "fat" and "I" in Dutch?
> 
> ...


Wow! That's impressive!! You're exactly right. I'd be interested in seeing that magazine. 

I remember spending the summer in holland when I was 15 and getting some attention from cute dutch guys. I never got any at home, the assholes!


----------



## Mikey (Apr 17, 2006)

She gives new meaning to the term "Dutch treat."


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 17, 2006)

TallFatSue said:


> I gather [d]Ik is a pun? A combination of "fat" and "I" in Dutch?





Jes said:


> Wow! That's impressive!! You're exactly right. I'd be interested in seeing that magazine.


Well in German "fat" = "dick" and "I" = "ich" so I reckoned that maybe in Dutch "fat" = "dik" and "I" = "ik". Cool, I guessed right! Gotta be the Suzy Chow (a.k.a. Dutch chocolate).  

All this fat, and brains too. With that double whammy as a girl (make that triple whammy because I'm so tall), I half-believed Mom was right that I'd never find a good husband, but I did anyway. 

And the moral of this story is: to all the fat girls out there, ya gotta believe in yourselves, like that Dutch BBW magazine.


----------



## molligmag (Apr 17, 2006)

GPL said:


> Wow, she really is a beauty!!
> It is good to see there are still some magazines and votings in The Netherlands.
> Dikke Nederlandse meiden, waar zijn jullie?
> 
> ...



Holland and The Netherlands zijn allebei officiele namen voor Nederland wijsneus......


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

molligmag said:


> Holland and The Netherlands zijn allebei officiele namen voor Nederland wijsneus......


yes, yes, we know. now let's talk more about chocolate.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah! Dutch people! Wij zijn zo HOT!


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2006)

molligmag said:


> Holland and The Netherlands zijn allebei officiele namen voor Nederland wijsneus......



Door "Hollanders" (alleen de inwoners van het westen van Nederland) zelf officieel gemaakt!
Maar ik als Brabander wil daar niks van weten, natuurlijk. 

GPL.


----------



## GPL (Apr 17, 2006)

Dutch chocolate is great! I love chocolate in all its forms, hehe.

GPL.


----------



## Jes (Apr 17, 2006)

GPL said:


> Dutch chocolate is great! I love chocolate in all its forms, hehe.
> 
> GPL.


And I love the Dutch in all its forms.
I'm shameless, aren't I?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, I like the the Dutch are seeing the light.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yeah! Dutch people! Wij zijn zo HOT!



Ja, natuurlijk!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 17, 2006)

GPL said:


> Dutch chocolate is great! I love chocolate in all its forms, hehe.
> 
> GPL.



I, myself, started my Dutch chocolate addiction early - I used my first Christmas Droste chocolate letter as a teething ring.


----------



## molligmag (Apr 18, 2006)

Ik kom ook uit Brabant.
Breda, parel van het zuiden!!!!!
Maar ik vind Holland beter bekken dan The Netherlands.......


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Ja, natuurlijk!


Another one? Wat gek!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> Another one? Wat gek!



Exactly! We're really not that hard to find. Just check out who has got blue eyes sitting right next to the kaas en gebaken....

<looks up guiltily with powdered sugar all over his lips>


----------



## Jes (Apr 18, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Exactly! We're really not that hard to find. Just check out who has got blue eyes sitting right next to the kaas en gebaken....
> 
> <looks up guiltily with powdered sugar all over his lips>


We're hot. I want to do us.

(jay, remind me again, what's your connection? I can't keep your story straight)

ps? don't sit next to the fat girl with powdered sugar all over your lips. it's not exactly a safe move, eh?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Apr 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> ps? don't sit next to the fat girl with powdered sugar all over your lips. it's not exactly a safe move, eh?




What can I say? I live life on the edge.


----------

